# Baitcaster for a newbie



## SNOOK5151 (Sep 22, 2014)

What would you recommend to buy for a person with a lifetime of fishing experience but first time buying a baitcasting rod and reel


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Patience LOL


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

How much do you want to spend?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Don't go with the cheapest reel, most of them are a pain to set up properly, and you'll get backlashes more often. Which will cause you to want to give up sooner.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Where are you located? I have some rods and rebuilt Quantum low profile reels I would sell for a fair price.


----------



## GodAlmighty (9 mo ago)

I love that there is no line twist with my baitcaster. But I don't use mine enough to flip cast with accuracy. (I fish creeks while standing in the water mostly.) Can't hit spots under overhanging branches like I can with my spinning outfit. But I have seen it done (on TV). Probably expensive reels with anti-backlash systems. Though mine has one, and it is a poor substitute for an educated thumb. Just depends. if he is casting from a boat on a lake, doable with some patience. If he needs to cast with precision, sidearm, can be done, in theory, but not bloody likely.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think most any baitcaster around $75 and up will work. Like said, it just takes patience and a little practice to be able to use one decently. But don't expect to skip and cast like the pros on TV for a while, that takes more than just a little practice. My 13 year old insisted he wanted one, so I bought home a Shimano SLX MGL. Within a few days of practicing in the yard he was better than me with it. With the right settings, it's nearly impossible to backlash. As you get better you can back off the controls some and gain a bit of distance.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Don't spend under 100 as a rule. My most recent buys were Shimano Curados. I cast with both hands so I got one right handed and one left handed retrieve. Helps my arthritic hands and shoulders to switch. Very smooth reels at about $175. Good luck.


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

IMHO I would recomend this reel. The DC control is very helpful. I use the higher end DC reels and really like them.


----------



## SNOOK5151 (Sep 22, 2014)

Not real worried about cost, just want one that I have a fighting chance to learn how to use. Thanks for all the help


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Why?

Get them a nice spinning kit.

I've been trying to learn how to use a baitcaster for 50 years. I bought a new Shimano SLX XT last year. I cast as badly with it as my 50 year old Pflueger.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

LEWS seem to be the easiest for fine tuning adjustments. I use a variety of Diawas Tatula SV and upper end Lews. 

One thing that will help alot with getting comfortable with your first baitcaster is using a shorter medium power rod with 40lb braid, and lures in the 3/8-1/2oz range.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

It seems it was absolutely critical in my baitcasting development that I was able to see the lure/weight through its entire arc during flight, to time the thumb on the spool. Gotta get that clamped just before it hits the water, as the forward velocity of the lure goes to zero in a moment while the spool is still turning. The lure drags line out until it quits traveling, conversely when the lure quits the spool keeps turning and then paying out line with nowhere to go, causing birdsnest. I had to work out light thumb in flight to start control and gradually apply more pressure as the lure nears the water, clamping down firm just at splash. 

Every conventional reel works differently using different weights wit the same line, or using same weight withe different line. Lines of different diameter have different windage, and stiffer lines spring off the spool while softer lines are pulled from the spool. Stiff line with light weight is a hazard as the lure will not keep up with the spring of the line.

Some of the new high end reels have computerized speed sensors that manage your cast by monitoring forward speed and adjusting (braking) the spool rotation multiple times per second to help. Some of them don't even need your thumb to brake at all. Still taek a while to master, big $$$$.

Whatever you get, practice on a baseball infield or a pond before you go out fishing frustrate. You can do this! Have fun.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Shimano slx dc or daiwa tatula sv tw would be my two picks.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

SNOOK5151 said:


> Not real worried about cost, just want one that I have a fighting chance to learn how to use. Thanks for all the help


Check your pm's


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I think a lot that I recommend were mentioned. I have a Daiwa Tatula that I throw on my 8’ Dobyn’s Fury swimbait rod and it has held up to casting 3-5 ounce big swimbaits all day long. Shimano has some really nice all around baitcasters. The SLX and the Curado are really nice. The DC version of each of those are even nicer. I have a buddy that swears by his 13 Fishing Concept A baitcaster. I was skeptical until he let me use it for a bit. That thing is smooth as butter casting and reeling. I liked it to the point I may stray away from Shimano and try one of the 13 Fishing reels!


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I like my Diawa Lexa 300 real good and most seem to like the Diawa Tatula rvevn better if they have both . $150-200. 
As far as learning to cast. I watched videos and read info that got me started. The biggest help to me came from a buddy knows how to adjust the reel and cast it. I needed to be in the boat with him and ask for his help. Have him cast and adjust your combo. Also watch arm/wrist movements of different people. A cat fisherman with a bait caster may use different mechanics than a bass or musky fisherman who will make a few hundred casts in a day as opposed to 5 for the cat fisherman.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

That’s how I learned to cast them. I had a buddy adjust my breaks when I first started out and it made it so much easier to cast. As you become more comfortable with a baitcaster, reduce the breaks.

Harry, are you using that Lexa 300 for Muskie fishing? Last year was my first year actually targeting Muskie and I need to get a good rod and reel devoted to Muskie. I’ve heard people really like the Lexa’s. I’ve also heard really good things about the Tranx 300s.



Harry1959 said:


> I like my Diawa Lexa 300 real good and most seem to like the Diawa Tatula rvevn better if they have both . $150-200.
> As far as learning to cast. I watched videos and read info that got me started. The biggest help to me came from a buddy knows how to adjust the reel and cast it. I needed to be in the boat with him and ask for his help. Have him cast and adjust your combo. Also watch arm/wrist movements of different people. A cat fisherman with a bait caster may use different mechanics than a bass or musky fisherman who will make a few hundred casts in a day as opposed to 5 for the cat fisherman.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea, I use the Lexa 300 wn on a 7ft medium heavy rod(cheap BPS graphite series rod)for lighter baits and a Lexa 400 on an 8ft heavier action for heavier baits. I’m not a big guy and have had 4 rotator cuff surgeries, 3 carpel tunnel surgery and elbow surgery. I throw the 300 most the time and enjoy it. I’ve caught 8-10 musky on the 300 and $50 rod. I do throw the 400 if I’m in heavier cover. However it’s not fun for me to cast for long. It’s on a $100 cabelas Predator rod. I may like it better on a better rod?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

oh man, I’m sorry to hear that. I could not imagine casting those bigger heavier lures for that long with your shoulder and elbow. 😬



Harry1959 said:


> Yea, I use the Lexa 300 wn on a 7ft medium heavy rod(cheap BPS graphite series rod)for lighter baits and a Lexa 400 on an 8ft heavier action for heavier baits. I’m not a big guy and have had 4 rotator cuff surgeries, 3 carpel tunnel surgery and elbow surgery. I throw the 300 most the time and enjoy it. I’ve caught 8-10 musky on the 300 and $50 rod. I do throw the 400 if I’m in heavier cover. However it’s not fun for me to cast for long. It’s on a $100 cabelas Predator rod. I may like it better on a better rod?


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

I put a whole whopping 50 bucks into my Pflueger Trion and it's my primary reel. I switch to my spinning combo whenever I throw really lightweight lures, but the first thing I grab on every trip is my $50 Trion attached to my $50 Bass Pro branded rod, and I love the thing.

I'm sure there are better things out there to buy, and you get what you pay for as with anything in life, but I really don't see the point in spending a bunch of money on something you've never used before. In the event that cheap Trion happens to break, then I'll probably drop more money on something nicer, but I've spent the last two years catching fish and training my thumb on a perfectly fine "budget" caster without a single issue that didn't involve some kind of user error.

There are a bunch of videos online about properly setting your brakes for the weight of whatever you're throwing, too.


----------

